# Info on Angus & Galloway breeds



## yuvgotmel (Jun 23, 2005)

Could someone give me some general info on these two breeds? I am thinking of eventually having a herd of one of these breeds or maybe a mixture of the two. Has anyone had good luck with a galloway/angus cross? Thanks


----------



## heritagefarmer (Apr 30, 2006)

yuvgotmel said:


> Could someone give me some general info on these two breeds? I am thinking of eventually having a herd of one of these breeds or maybe a mixture of the two. Has anyone had good luck with a galloway/angus cross? Thanks


checkout
www.cga.ca

It's the Canadian site, but there are links to US sites
Check out our web site for the Belties

http://dundasheritagefarm.com


----------



## Sprout (Dec 28, 2005)

Well I can tell ya about anguses, they are my favorite breed we have a heifer that calved just this spring. They come from the scottish lowlands so they are not as furry as highland cattle but just as rugged. They grow thick winter coats and manes in the winter time. Most are very gentle and easy to tame they are on the smaller side of the beef breeds but still boast adequate carcasses and are famous for their great marbling. They don't thrive in hot temperatures but they can survive. They are high fat milkers so their babies grow quickly.


----------



## jhambley (Nov 21, 2004)

You can read more about Gallaway and Angus breeds at:

http://cattle-today.com/
http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/cattle/

You can also read more about Gallaways on this site. I have spoken to Judy
a few times and she is very knowledgable about Gallaways that finish well on grass only.

http://www.renfarms.com/index.html

Good Luck,

Jerry


----------



## yuvgotmel (Jun 23, 2005)

Thank you very much everyone!!! you all have been a great help.

Thanks, Melissa


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

If you are planning on selling feeder cattle, you will lower their value if they have the belt on them. Angus are the breed to aspire to.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, I cannot speak to the really hot areas, but here in Oklahoma where it gets up around 100 degrees in August the Angus thrive. They bring a premium at the sales here.

Mine are moderately sized, around 12, 1300 for mature cows. Calves grow fast as stated, the cows are good milkers. Mine are pretty tame, I can break any of them to milk and have milked a couple of them. 

Angus crosses on Hereford, Brahman, Charolaise and Limousin produce excellent calves. The Angus Brahman cross has produced another breed, the Brangus, and the Angus-Hereford cross produces a black animal with a white face called a "black baldie". These black baldies are highly regarded in the feed lots and as mother cows. 

Ox


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

uncle Will in In. said:


> If you are planning on selling feeder cattle, you will lower their value if they have the belt on them. Angus are the breed to aspire to.


Yes, Angus are excellent cattle. Would also like to clarify that Galloway Breed includes both belted or Solid Black Versions.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Here in the Texas Hill Country the "premium" priced breed of calf at the sale barn is a "black baldie with a little bit of ear" i.e. a Brangus crossed to Hereford. They bring about a 10% premium from the buyers.


----------

